# My first striper plug



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I started a new hobby this week.... plug making. Just finnished my first one. It's 7.5" long weights in at 3.75oz. So far I'm pleased with my first try making it from a 2x2 of cedar. Came out pretty good for a first try now I have another dang hobby.....


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks nice!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

That looks great I bet it catches fish. That is a great first build I bet this plug building hobby hobby has you hooked.

John


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Holy smoke! That's fantastis, especially for a first build.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Yeah man looks nice! Nice to see some plugs on the forum


----------

